# Camping Attermenzen



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at the above site, near Zermatt? We are considering there or southern Germany for Christmas and New Year. We don't normally bother too much if a site is good or bad, but as it is Christmas and places could be full, it might not be so easy to move on. 

Russell


----------

